# Sears bike with banana seat and ram horn bars



## mtnbikeman (Oct 26, 2016)

http://abbotsford.craigslist.ca/bik/5813204991.html

Is this too much. And do people collect these. Love the dual brake.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 26, 2016)

Seems like a decent price. I dig the dual rear brakes too


----------

